# Oxford CCC site, is it noisy at night???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thinking of "doing" Oxford and I have heard a few reports that the CCC site near to the Park & Ride is noisy at night due to a near by dairy.

Does anyone have first hand knowledge/experience??? Are there any other sites you would reccomend with decent easy access to the city as Mrsplodd is still recovering from a badly broken ankle (whilst we were away in the MH) last October.

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we didnlt notice anything from the Dairy when we were there, some noise from the trains, but nothing too bad. Ask for a pitch over the other side :idea: . 

The site is a bit run down (lease problems), but clean. Good bus service from the park & ride just outside the site. DO NOT attempt to drive into the centre!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

The site is alot run down and when we were there last winter it was far from clean.

However if you use your own facilities it is convenient for Park and Ride.

I cannot say I heard anything more than usual city noise and if my memory is correct a railway but didn't notice it overnight. It was winter and very cold so windows were not open.

The pitches are not suitable for winter use and we therefore were asked to park on the road but as our trailer was 3inch too long for our alotted area we had to unhitch and park the trailer on the carparking area. There was a small Motorhome behind us not requiring the extra 3inch.

The site is in my opinion in dire need of upgrade and is well below club standard.

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jan

they were going to do it up a couple of years back, but there was a problem - we on here discussed whether it was the council or the owners of the camping shop at the front causing the hold up, but heard nothing since.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree that it could be a lot better, given it's great location so near to a major tourist destination. Both the CC and CCC sites in Cambridge are miles better than the Oxford equivalent. 

Being brought up in Oxford, I like to visit whenever I can. I have stayed there several times and never really considered it noisy. It is possible to walk into the city along the river, and a park & ride car park is right outside the entrance. The site is also right by the Oxford ring road, so getting in and out is rarely a problem. So the convenience of the site is great. 

The only real alternatives for visiting Oxford are Lincoln Farm Park (an excellent site, but several miles away) or the CC site at Bladon by Woodstock.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have used it a number of times as it is so convenient for the Park and Ride. No noise problems to me. 

I believe that the site owners are the Outdoor shop and the CCC wont invest in the facilities without a reasonable lease extension. 

They are all grass pitches which they close in winter and only use the roads. This drastically cuts their capacity and income to about 10% at times when we could all still use it. I have had problems booking in winter because they are Full with just a few MH there. :roll:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

We stopped overnight in january and were sited on the road near to the river and railway.

It was noisy all night I thought it was a railway depot making all the noise.

It may have been less noisy on the other side of the site but it was busy so never stayed to find out.

Ray


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We stayed there for a couple of days just this week. All the outside taps were frozen so getting water was a problem, the washrooms were still ok. All units were pitched on the site roads, the grass certainly wasn't suitable. 
It is rather a dated site in a busy city location. It suited us as we have relatives in Oxford who called in and we enjoyed the walk along the river to the city. However I wouldn't see it as a site to lounge around on. There is a small playgound a a street away and dog walking is off site. Any noise didn't worry us but then it was so cold we didn't spend much time outside and we were well insulated.
On the positive side the wardens (are they wardens?) were very helpful and friendly. There was a suggestion they'd been installed to make some building improvements. The park and ride is very convenient although we walked to the city and the camping shop has an extensive range. We'd certainly use it again for city visits.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a good alternative in Abingdon at Peachcroft Farm- see MHF database-with excellent bus links to Oxford. The buses all call in Redbridge P&R and take about 20 mins from campsite to city centre. Basically they are the same buses you'd get from the P&R.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have stayed there and agree with the comments above, it can be noisy due to the trains but is very convenient for the Park and Ride.....

it is also conveniently close to the cycle routes into the centre, which takes you in via level paths and great scenery.......

The site is NOT clean and is in need of a major refurb, if not complete rebuild but will this ever happen? IMO doubtful.

The lack of hard standing makes it very limited and virtually untenable in poor weather, we had to be pulled off the grass after unexpected heavy rain.

There also was no way to empty grey water so buckets were essential to empty the grey water.....

Sadly we were unable to find other sites in the area, but would certainly try very hard NOT to go there again until the site has been redeveloped.......

Dave


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We were there in October and found it pretty good. Certainly not run down, Wardens were friendly and handy for Oxford via the Riverside or by bus. We will happily use it again when we are in the area.


----------

